# Traveling



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Mexico Forum Readers,

In case anyone is curious, I have been traveling with limited internet access for about a month. So, I haven't been following the forums or moderating. I walked the Camino de Santiago and now am visiting kids. I will be back in about three weeks. 

Regards,


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Mexico Forum Readers,
> 
> In case anyone is curious, I have been traveling with limited internet access for about a month. So, I haven't been following the forums or moderating. I walked the Camino de Santiago and now am visiting kids. I will be back in about three weeks.
> 
> Regards,


Enjoy!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> Mexico Forum Readers,
> 
> In case anyone is curious, I have been traveling with limited internet access for about a month. So, I haven't been following the forums or moderating. I walked the Camino de Santiago and now am visiting kids. I will be back in about three weeks.
> 
> Regards,



What a lovely way to spend some time off!


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

Excellent, my wife and I were in Santiago de Compostela July 25, 2011, but it wasn't a Sunday, so things were not quite so crazy. We weren't there as pilgrims, but did visit with many pilgrims who were completing their journey. I envy you, and wish I could be back there this year.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Mexico Forum Readers,
> 
> In case anyone is curious, I have been traveling with limited internet access for about a month. So, I haven't been following the forums or moderating. I walked the Camino de Santiago and now am visiting kids. I will be back in about three weeks.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks for the reply to the forum TundraGreen. There have been several posts of individuals wondering where you were. 

You never know you are missed until you drop out of site temporarily and then it surfaces how individuals rely on you as an integral part of the forum. Your comments are truly appreciated.

Enjoy your trip and your visit with family. We look forward to your return. 

PS - We also look forward to your return RVGringo. You too are an integral part of this forum and it doesn't seem quite the same without your replies!! I personally hope that your eyesight is returning somewhat. My wife and I often talk about what it would be like if I lost the ability to read as I spend so much of my time reading and studying. Warm regards!!


----------

